# pkg_bootstrap



## balanga (Feb 5, 2020)

I came across a link to this pkg_bootstrap firstboot script and wondered why it isn't included in the base build... I've been looking for a way of installing pkgs on first boot and the previous suggestions have problems... ie how can you use sysutils/firstboot-pkgs which has to be installed using `pkg install`  so the system cannot use this on first boot...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2020)

It's meant to be used with images, like the ones used with AWS for example.


----------

